# Solved: Words with Friends



## johngod (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello,
This is my problem:


*Words With Friends Won't Connect To Facebook*

I go to Facebook on my computer and when I go to Words with Friends I can see the blank game in the background but there is a message over it that says "It seems we're experiencing problems connecting to FaceBook. Please refresh and try again" with a "retry" button under it but it is just frozen and won't let me do anything with it. It happened all of a sudden and I don't know what changed. Any help?

I did try to refresh,but nothing.
Using Mozilla Firefox-Windows XP.

Can anyone help.

Thank-you,
Johngod


----------



## unicole5 (May 27, 2012)

What's the answer? I'm having the same problem. Have been for weeks.


----------



## johngod (Aug 9, 2011)

What I had to do was a refresh install. Mozilla Firefox.
There were other solutions i had to try, about 8 of them,the last one worked.
I will try and find them for you and than post them if this doesn't work...........
Let me know..............


----------



## unicole5 (May 27, 2012)

I'd love to know the other solutions. I can't seem to get it to work on any browser, though if I log into another account, I can get into a different game.


----------



## johngod (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll try and get the other solutions for you.
I run Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer 7........
I switch back and forth if I have to.

Are you having trouble getting into Facebook or Words with Friends?
Also let me know exactly what comes up, error code, login, etc. etc.

I will be away till Monday, so I may not get back to you anytime soon.

Show me exactly what comes in your next post.......


----------



## johngod (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello again,
I'm back, and I'll try and help you some more.
Assuming you are using Mozilla Firefox, here are some steps to try.
I must caution you to be very careful, and to backup your files, before you begin.

*Troubleshoot and diagnose Firefox problems*

Most problems with Firefox can be fixed by following the troubleshooting methods described below. Try these in order. If one doesn't work, move on to the next. If you need extra help with any of this, we have a community of volunteers standing by. 
*Table of Contents*


1. Restart your computer
2. Clear your cookies and cache
3. Update your plugins
4. Restart Firefox in Safe Mode
5. Troubleshoot your plugins
6. Reset your Firefox settings
7. Reinstall Firefox
8. Make a new profile
Other solutions
Check for conflicts with your Internet security software
Scan your system for viruses and spyware
Check your hard drive for errors


*1. Restart your computer*

Sometimes problems can be fixed by simply restarting your computer and then starting Firefox again. 
*2. Clear your cookies and cache*

Many problems with loading web pages can be resolved by clearing Firefox's cookies and cache:


At the top of the Firefox window, click on the Firefox button, go over to the History menu and select Clear Recent History....
*For Windows XP:* At the top of the Firefox window, click on the Tools menu and select Clear Recent History....
 In the *Time Range to clear:* drop-down, select *Everything*.
 Click the arrow next to *Details* to display the list of items that can be cleared.
 Select both *Cookies* and *Cache*.
 Click Clear Now.
 For more information, see Clear Recent History. *3. Update your plugins*

Sometimes plugins for Firefox (such as Adobe Reader, Flash, Java, QuickTime, RealPlayer, and Windows Media Player) can cause problems. Often this is because they are out of date. To check to see if you have the latest versions of all your plugins, go to our Plugin Check page:


If any of your plugins are out of date, click Update and follow the instructions for updating that plugin.
After you've updated all of your plugins, restart Firefox
At the top of the Firefox window, click on the Firefox button (File menu in Windows XP) and then click Exit. Then start Firefox again.

 *4. Restart Firefox in Safe Mode*

Safe Mode is a troubleshooting mode that disables all extensions, uses the default theme, turns off hardware acceleration, and uses default toolbar settings and controls, among other things. To start Firefox in Safe Mode:


 At the top of the Firefox window, click the Firefox button, go over to the Help menu and select Restart with Add-ons Disabled.... Firefox will start up with the Firefox Safe Mode dialog.
*For Windows XP*, click the Help menu and select Restart with Add-ons Disabled.... *Note:* You can also start Firefox in Safe Mode by holding down the shift key while starting Firefox.

 In the Firefox Safe Mode dialog, click Continue in Safe Mode.
 Check whether your problem is still happening while in Safe Mode.


If the problem still happens in Safe Mode, go on to step 5.
If the problem does not happen in Safe Mode, see the Troubleshooting extensions and themes article and follow the instructions under The problem does not occur in Safe Mode to narrow down the cause.
 *5. Troubleshoot your plugins*

Some problems can be caused by a plugin that no longer works with Firefox. To see if this is the issue, disable all of your plugins. If the problem goes away, it's likely that a plugin is the cause:


 At the top of the Firefox window, click on the Firefox button (Tools menu in Windows XP), and then click Add-ons. The Add-ons Manager tab will open. 
In the Add-ons Manager tab, select the Plugins panel.
 Click each plugin in the list and then click Disable.
 Check whether your problem happens when you have all plugins disabled.
 If your problem goes away when all of your plugins are disabled, see the Troubleshooting plugins article to learn how to narrow down which one is causing it. 
*6. Reset your Firefox settings*

Some problems can be fixed by resetting your Firefox preference settings:


 At the top of the Firefox window, click the Firefox button, go over to the Help menu and select Restart with Add-ons Disabled.... Firefox will start up with the Firefox Safe Mode dialog.
*For Windows XP*, click the Help menu and select Restart with Add-ons Disabled.... *Note:* You can also start Firefox in Safe Mode by holding down the shift key while starting Firefox.

 In the Firefox Safe Mode dialog, click to put a check mark by *Reset all user preferences to Firefox defaults*.
 To apply your changes, click Make Changes and Restart.
 *7. Reinstall Firefox*

Some Firefox issues can be caused by a problem with one of the Firefox program files. Follow these steps to completely remove and reinstall Firefox. 
You might want to print these steps or view them in another browser.


 Download the latest official version of Firefox from Mozilla.com.
 Exit Firefox: At the top of the Firefox window, click on the Firefox button (File menu in Windows XP) and then click Exit.
 Delete the Firefox installation folder which is located here by default: C:\Program files\Mozilla Firefox. The 64-bit version is located in: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox.
 Reinstall Firefox - see Installing Firefox on Windows for instructions.

Now start Firefox and check to see if your problem has been fixed. If it has, you can reinstall the extensions and themes you verified (in part 4 above) were not causing problems. If your problem hasn't been fixed continue with the next troubleshooting method. 
*8. Make a new profile*

A bad profile can cause all kinds of problems with Firefox. To see whether your problem is caused by a bad profile, make a new one. If that fixes the problem, you can copy your data (bookmarks, saved passwords, etc.) over to the new profile.


 Use the instructions in the Managing profiles article to start the Profile Manager and create a new profile.When creating a new profile, *do not delete your old profile*. You will lose all of your bookmarks, history, passwords and settings.
 Once you've created a new profile, select it in the Profile Manager and click Start Firefox.
 Test to see if your problem occurs with the new profile. If it doesn't, you can copy your data to the new profile - see Recovering important data from an old profile for instructions. 
*Other solutions*

If you've tried all of these troubleshooting methods and you're still having problems the issue may be with other software or your Windows system. 
This section does not contain step-by-step instructions. For more information on any of these solutions, please check the related documentation.
*Check for conflicts with your Internet security software*

Some Internet security software (including antivirus, antispyware, and firewall programs) can cause problems with Firefox including blocking it from opening websites, crashes, and more. Often you can open the program's settings, remove Firefox from its list of allowed or trusted programs and it will be re-detected and things should start working again. *If your program is listed at the Firewalls article, you can get specific instructions for how to properly reconfigure it.* 
*Scan your system for viruses and spyware*

Periodically, you should scan your system for viruses, spyware, or other malware. These free services are often useful:


 Malwarebytes
 Microsoft Security Essentials
Super Anti-Spyware
Avast Anti-Virus
 *Check your hard drive for errors*

A problem with your computer's hard drive may prevent Firefox from running. Here are instructions for checking your hard drive:


How to perform disk error checking in Windows XP on microsoft.com.
Check your hard disk for errors on Windows Vista / 7 on microsoft.com.

_*Based on information from Standard diagnostic - Firefox (mozillaZine KB)*_


----------

